# For anybody who has a Jeep with open diffs



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

those of us with open diffs on Jeeps all know what it feels like to get stuck in 3" of slick mud cause one wheel slips and one doesn't. 
Well in my 46 years ( almost 47) on this rock we call earth I have discovered that open diff Jeeps are just as capable as Jeeps with lockers, LSD's or Posi's. to get the rear to NOT spin one side simply apply the parking brake just enough to add some resistance to the spinning side, this simulates traction on the wheel and directs power back to both rear wheels instead of the one that is spinning 

How do I back this up? simple remember I said I'm 46? well I' have been stuck only 3 times in my life, all three time I have buried the vehicle up to the frame which is deep enough that you ain't goin nowhere anyway, other than that I cango just about anywhere without getting stuck.

Oh btw for you kids out there who do this, stop first then apply the brake, don't yank up on the Brake lever at full speed, bad things happen when you do that


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Wolf, good idea. In fact Toyota does the same thing elctronically on the newer Tacomas. They call it "Auto LSD". When engaged, it automatically applies a bit of brake to the spinning wheel to simulate traction so that power is sent to the other wheel.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I heard about that, I've been doing it all my life whenever I drive a car or truck with open diffs, why I didn't remember it until now is beyond me, I guess its all this time I spend living in a city


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

wolfen1086 said:


> Yea I heard about that, I've been doing it all my life whenever I drive a car or truck with open diffs, why I didn't remember it until now is beyond me, I guess its all this time I spend living in a city


 Good to know being from NY state I have been stuck many many times, so it does work for any car that has the same type of rear end Amazing!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Good to know this does work. I never got to try it, I only ever heard about it. It just doesn't apply to me right now. I'm either driving front wheel drive cars or the one suv we do have already has a lsd that still works well (at over 225k miles - I thought usually a lsd wore out over time).


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> Good to know being from NY state I have been stuck many many times, so it does work for any car that has the same type of rear end Amazing!




Well being up there in NY just remember that it only works if your not bottomed out in the mud 

I have sat in mud with open diffs front and rear on a Ford Bronco pressing on the brake and had all 4 turning away and still going nowhere


----------

